#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  > [SOLVED] copy past table from excel to powerpoint - keep powerpoint formatting

## djc225

when copy a block of cells in excel to place in a 2 column table in powerpoint i cannot figure out how to keep the powerpoint table formatting.  using office for mac latest version.  tried every version of paste special and nothing seems to work.  im just trying to use one of the standard powerpoint formatting selections for tables but as soon as i paste into powerpoint that option is gone.  Colors, row spacing, heading ect.

if i try to paste an excel object then i don't have table formatting options in powerpoint at all.

----------


## djc225

home tab paste button use destination styles.  not edit paste special

----------


## zedbee1

In addition to the above, if you want it in the format of a blank table you have created in ppt, you can "copy" from excel" , select the first (top left cell of your blank ppt table) and then Ctrl+V to paste the values into the table.

----------

